# Chevre flavors...?



## medic (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone have some Chevre recipes they wanna share with me. Sorry for posting this here but the cheese sticky doesnât always get as much traffic.

I have made a sweet basil/pesto blend as well as a sun-dried tomato. I was thinking of a combo that uses an orange zest & some sort of nuts. 

Has anyone ever blended smoked salmon into chevre before??


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I make a orange zesty one.. walnuts toasted in butter, then chopped.. dried cranberries, chopped fine & fresh orange zest.. I mix it into the chevre, instead of rolling it on the outside.. really good with grapes and wheat thins.. have never had any left overs, no matter how big of a batch I take to parties.. this is my most requested chevre.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

That sounds REALLY good Susie! I blend almonds, cranberries and honey into mine. People just use spoons - that can't wait for a cracker.

I also do smoked salmon with capers - another favorite


----------



## haphaz_farm (Dec 18, 2009)

Tallabred said:


> That sounds REALLY good Susie! I blend almonds, cranberries and honey into mine. People just use spoons - that can't wait for a cracker.
> 
> I also do smoked salmon with capers - another favorite


i have a batch hanging right now. i was going to do cranberries and honey but that smoked salmon sounds way to good not to try


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

I've rolled plain chevre in chopped dill, paprika and coarsely ground salt and pepper. The salt and pepper is my fav.

I have pics here.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

When I visited a goat dairy here in Texas I sampled several flavors...

One was called Ambrosia....had white chocolate flakes, pineapple, coconut & mandarin oranges.....Ir was so good I could have ate it by the bowl full!!

The Fig & Honey was great too & would have gone great on a bagel..

The Peach Chipotle started out mild & sweet, the grew hot....sounds weird but it was really good.....Their website is www.onpureground.com 

No recipes, but it has lots of cheese descriptions that may inspire you to try something new  

I plan to try & make cheeses similar to what I tried there...


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Crushed pineapple and brown sugar is a favorite around here.

I also do one where I mix in fresh and dried herbs: chives, garlic, onion powder, dill, oregano, thyme and paprika.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

All of this is making my mouth water and plans to make a batch of cheese TOMORROW!!!


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Drained chopped pineapple & chopped walnut mixed in.

The children prefer ranch dressing powder mixed in. Go figure.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

garlic salt and chives
orange peel and honey (I gotta try the cranberries now that I've read it)


----------

